# New Cohiba Robusto Arrival



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello,

Received a 3 pack of some Robustos from a very reputable vendor. They came in a cardboard box and then each one was in their own 'coffin type' carboard sleeve. Interestingly enough the bottom dots are just touching the top. Not cut off, but still touching. Can't imagine these are fake at all as they came from an LCDH, but interesting none the less. I'll post some pictures. Grabbed a few BHK 52s and they all pass inspection flawlessly.

T.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Take good pics of the band...they should not appear to be "cut" on either the top row or bottom....the back of the band should match the squares together and not overlap...so many other areas of authenticity.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

I will certainly follow up with pics of the purchase when I get home from work.

T.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting. Comparing other pics of "legit" Cohibas I believe they look right. Then again, I have never had nor seen any legit CC in person. but I'm quite interested in what the veteran members have to say.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

At first glance they look fine....


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

What is the date code for those? the new bands look like the BHK bands with a Gold hologram bar at the top. Quick glance does look ok, the wrapper looks nice and proper for a Cohiba. Here is are pics of my last Cohiba that I had.....

Oh and just a recommendation, take them out of the cardboard before storing them. The cardboard has a tendency to zap all the flavor out and change the flavor to, well, cardboard.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Seeing the band helps a lot....looks good to me but for 100% accuracy send me one of them to alleviate any worries. Love that cigar! Question...why did you leave so much...there's at least another 10 minutes of cigar time on that.


----------



## PuroTrader (Sep 12, 2015)

The box date on those should be 2013 or older with that band. They could be very good fakes or the real thing. I can't tell if the C is pierced (always a good giveaway). The font looks a little thick but alignment looks good overall. In regards to the dots/squares being close, its again to close to call. If you bought them from a reputable dealer, I wouldn't read to much into. Sometimes these variances are just Cuba being Cuba.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Bought from a LCDH = real (only ever heard of one exception). I would always trust source over bands/boxes/codes because cuba is cuba and Ive seen all everything packaging related messed up in every conceivable way. Trust your source!


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is one of the BHK 52s and one of the Siglo Is. Not doubting authenticity anymore. Happy I found a vendor!

Eghhhh, can't get the picture in. Oh well.


----------

